# Old door - better in B&W or colour?



## Tight Knot (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Here are a few different versions of the same shot.
Which do you prefer (if any)? Plus, C&C on the image itself would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much.

Bruce


----------



## avraam (Sep 24, 2014)

Keep the original color has a meaning. shows the main theme and discover its meaning in my opinion


----------



## KenC (Sep 24, 2014)

I voted for #3, although you can't go wrong with any of these interpretations.

To me, the section of wall to the left of the dark stripe near the window doesn't really add anything.  I might also darken the very light areas behind the trees just a bit.


----------



## timor (Sep 24, 2014)

All b&w look way over processed. Colour is good


----------



## Bender (Sep 24, 2014)

2, then color.


----------



## hombredelmar (Sep 24, 2014)

among all collor looks more pleasant, with some vignetting would work for me


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 24, 2014)

Color breathes life into this shot


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 26, 2014)

I prefer the colour version overall and of the B&W samples the sepia.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 28, 2014)

avraam said:


> Keep the original color has a meaning. shows the main theme and discover its meaning in my opinion


Thanks Avraam


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 28, 2014)

KenC said:


> I voted for #3, although you can't go wrong with any of these interpretations.
> 
> To me, the section of wall to the left of the dark stripe near the window doesn't really add anything.  I might also darken the very light areas behind the trees just a bit.


Thanks KenC, I'll have to play with them and see.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 28, 2014)

timor said:


> All b&w look way over processed. Colour is good


Thanks Timor. If you would have made this B&W, which would you have gone with, and what would you have done differently?


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 28, 2014)

Bender said:


> 2, then color.


Thanks Bender


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 28, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> among all collor looks more pleasant, with some vignetting would work for me


Thanks hombredelmar


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 28, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Color breathes life into this shot


Thanks oldhippy, Do you find the B&W's are all too flat and dead? Is there anything else in the colour that you would have changed?


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks 


Fred Berg said:


> I prefer the colour version overall and of the B&W samples the sepia.


Thanks Fred.


----------



## timor (Sep 28, 2014)

Tight Knot said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > All b&w look way over processed. Colour is good
> ...


Bruce, it is not easy question. Colour works for me because of the door. With b&w everything looks a bit washed out here or there. What I mean colour photograph has always support of colour to create a dazzling image. In b&w there is only the texture and spatial feel. First three pics feel rather flat with little of values separation, the fourth b&w has better feel of third dimension thanks to increased contrast, but in the process whatever texture there was in the wall, was lost.. I think this subject at that moment (you took the picture) didn't represent a good b&w subject. Light was diffused too much.


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 7, 2014)

timor said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


Thanks for such detailed C&C Timor. I hear exactly where you're coming from.


----------

